# Where to buy bumpers.



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

Where is the cheapest place to order lucky dog bumpers? White and Orange. I have hexa bumbers but I want to try Lucky dog or maybe Newman and Bennett. I like the fact they may be a little softer.


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

This seems to be the best buy, especially when a quanity is ordered.

http://www.gundogsupply.com/


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

Well the price break is definitely not at 12. I just puchased a dozen and no one offered a discount.


----------



## sandyriver (Feb 24, 2008)

I have ordered from Lion Country Supply www.lcsupply.com in the past and they have quite an assortment of bumpers & DDFT's with reasonable prices. Neuman & Bennett $4.95-5.95 each (something like that) depending on size but does not include the rope. You can get those for .75 each. However, I just buy rope at my local hardware store and since I canoe a lot I tend to get floating nylon in bright colors that can come in handy for other uses. The bright orange rope on my black white bumpers sure saved me from losing a few in the snow drifts this last winter


----------



## DUCK DGS (Nov 29, 2007)

I like the Neumann & Bennetts. They hold up well in freezing weather and are very durable. They also offer seconds at a good price.

http://www.decoy1.com/dummies.htm

Sue


----------



## TANK (Oct 25, 2007)

I order my lucky dogs from DogsAfield and get there throw ropes their the best I have found. When you order 6 or more the price changes to $3.79 and $4.99.The throw ropes are .75 and worth every penny IMHO. The same with Lion Country, as for Gundog supply they are about .09 cheaper on the small and .14 on the big ones as singles and give a free throw rope. Shipping is about the same all in who you want to spend your money with!!! I have talked with Mr. Day several times and he is alway a Gentleman and eager to talk and will make any problem right if within his power. Therefore I don't mind the extra $$$change$$$.


----------

